# First timer raising spiderling.



## Hostile (Sep 3, 2010)

Hello guys.

I am looking into getting my first tarantula, and have been doing lots of research and reading in the last couple of weeks, and I think I know all the care information I need to.

But I'm having trouble finding specifics on raising a spiderling.

As firstly, I can easily get a spiderling of the tarantula I want (avicularia versicolor), not so easy to get a grown one, and secondly, I would prefer a spiderling to see it grow and change during molts etc, which would be great to observe. 

But I'm not sure if there is any spiderling specific care I need to adhere to.

And what would be best to feed, seeing as they're so tiny.

Any input would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## mcluskyisms (Sep 3, 2010)

Hostile said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> I am looking into getting my first tarantula, and have been doing lots of research and reading in the last couple of weeks, and I think I know all the care information I need to.
> 
> ...


Hey,

Well _A.versicolor_ are highly dependent on humidity and good ventilation with quite a high mortality rate although if looked after properly I cant see a good reason why you shouldn't get one as your first tarantula.

They are great little eaters and will thrive on bean weevils although I prefer to feed mine on small brown crickets (2-3mm) they will eat them readily. 
As for care if you keep it at around 23-28°C and around 70%+ humidity* with plenty of ventilation it will be fine. 

Chris 

*Obviously your not going to be able to check humidity levels for a 1-2cm sling so just hydrate the enclosure (pill vile) once a day with a light spray of water and it will be fine.


----------



## groovyspider (Sep 3, 2010)

just a warning avic slings sometimes die mysteriously i would advice getting a brachy sling or grammastola also LP from what ive read are easy to take care of as slings and get a good size and also have great feeding responses


----------



## jt39565 (Sep 3, 2010)

I am by no means an expert, though I did just purchase 2 slings, B. smithi & G. pulchra each a little over 1" I am  just completely enthralled with them especially the research I have done looking at what they will grow into! just my opinion, good luck and you probably should check into whether you want Arboreal or terrestrial, terrestrial seems to be bigger and more of a show piece(though there are exceptions).


----------



## lindenfoxcub (Sep 3, 2010)

I started with the same species; they're not defensive, so not likely to bite quickly, but they're super fast, so you won't want to handle it a lot. 

I got mine at about 1/4 inch and I couldn't believe how tiny it was, and I was worried I wouldn't be able to find food small enough for her, but as unlikely to bite as they typically are, they're vicious on their food and they'll take crickets as big as they are. I got to eat part of a dead one once too, when I had one that had got definitely too big.

I asked and heard two different things about the humidity/temperature thing; people said make sure the humidity is kept high, and then there were people who said they bred them and stuff, who said they never took a humidity reading in all the time they'd kept the species. I've got a hygrometer in the enclosure and I try not to let it get below 50%, but really, it never gets to 70% unless I can tell she's ready to molt, then I mist it extra good. She's been fine. Temperature; the breeder I got her from said room temperature is fine, and it has been even on a couple of days when it dropped probably around 20 degrees celcius in winter when the landlord was too cheap to turn the heat on. 

The one thing the experts agreed on was the ventilation issue. Make sure there's air circulation. 

Mine's just molted a fifth time for me; nearly 2 inches now.


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Sep 4, 2010)

I would recommend getting an A. geniculata sling. They are extremely easy to keep, beautiful, and grow fast.


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Sep 4, 2010)

*Heres some Good advice*

There is no reason you shouldnt start with a versi. Just because they tend to die mysteriously shouldnt be a turn away. Just get 2! I have seen some on the boards here for 10$ each. Cant go wrong. And aboreals most of the time are great to view. I would get at least 3. One tarantula is never enough. You will get board with one. I say Get 3 and youll be set! After a couple of months i regreted only getting one of each sp. and had to set out to find more. Specialy since a few of my singles ended up being a male. :wall: And if your like most people who start keeping you will want to breed one day.



lindenfoxcub said:


> The one thing the experts agreed on was the ventilation issue. Make sure there's air circulation.


I disagree with this statment. You cant tell me the experts agree when there is a heated debate here on the boards. I have heard of people that have bred avics for 20 years do not keep them highly ventilated. They actually reduced the ventalation to keep the humidity in. Also misting only increases humidity for minutes. Its really just so they drink of the glass. Increasing humidity is as easy as filling a water dish or adding water to the sub.



lindenfoxcub said:


> I got to eat part of a dead one once too, when I had one that had got definitely too big.


You ate what?!?!


----------



## Midknight xrs (Sep 4, 2010)

If you've done enough research, you should be fine no matter what kind of sling you get.  As for the SADS (Sudden Aviculara Death Syndrom), it really is dependent on how well you take care of the humidity.  I have 6 slings and one juvie, 2 of my slings are Aviculara's, and in the 4 months I've had them, they have been perfectly fine.  You do not need a large amount of holes for ventilation, and as long as the bottom of the substrate is kept wet, they will be fine.

Also, depending on the size of your slings,watch how large you make the holes so they don't get their legs stuck.


----------



## madTparty (Sep 4, 2010)

I started with a A. versicolor sling. I followed the rules of high ventilation, and high humidity, and not once did I ever have a problem. I now have over 120 Ts, and over half of them being avics, and over half of that number being slings. There really should be no problem with you getting a A. versicolor sling, if that's what you have your heart set on.  

For tiny slings I use pinhead crickets. But if you only can get big crickets, they are happy to eat pieces (head, back leg, etc.) of one at a time.

As for humidity, I just spray them down with warm water 3x a week. 

The one thing I do recomend is getting more than one. I started out with one, but they're so cheap, I wish I had gotten more. Avics are bright, colorful and (most are) friendly. They're just a little skitish. But in my mind, still worth it. If you're real nervous about getting a very small sling, there are a couple of places that have 1"+ slings.

Best of luck on your search! Hope this helps!


----------



## Hostile (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi.

Thanks for all of the replies, really helpful.

Another thing I wondered about, was at what sort of stage it's recommended to release a spiderling into its long term enclosure, as it looks like people raise them in vials/small tubs for their early stages.

And more of a general question with regards to maintaining humidity, as I haven't seen it mentioned before, but I'm somewhat of a cigar 'aficionado', and we have numerous ways to maintain several humidity levels (depending on which cigars smoke best kept at a certain humidity, etc)

And I was wondering if anyone used acrylpolymers, heartfelt beads, etc, as these are low maintenance, don't harbour any nasties, don't release anything harmful, and will maintain a rock solid humidity level, which conveniently is the same range that tarantulas are kept at.

Or is the reason I've not seen any of this used is because the moisture held in the substrate more than enough to maintain humidity?

I thought I'd throw it out there, seeing as the consensus seems to be avics thrive with good ventilation, that means harder to control humidity levels, in my area of experience anyway , so might benefit from some of the products we use to maintain solid humidity, but a consistently stable level is maybe not as critical as it is for a cigar humidor


----------



## Salamanderhead (Sep 4, 2010)

Nothing to it.

Get a container for it.  Have cross ventilation.  (holes in the side of the container and top)

Some substrate on the bottom and some fake plants or corkbark or something like that for it to climb on and build its webs around.

 I spray a little bit of water in their enclosures everyday.

If you cant find any food for it thats small enough they will scavenge when theyre spiderlings. You can prekill a big cricket and put it in there for it. Its easier once it gets its web done.

 Go with a versicolor. They arent hard to care for. Very pretty too.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Sep 4, 2010)

Ta daaa.....







Just like that......


----------



## flyguycolorado (Sep 4, 2010)

mcluskyisms- just one thing, how do I find/make that water dish. thanks


----------



## Salamanderhead (Sep 4, 2010)

You dont need a water dish until they have about a 3 inch leg span.  Just keep the substrate damp but not swampy. A small daily misting is good IMO. They will drink the water drops off the side of the walls if needed.


----------



## Hostile (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks for the picture, mcluskyisms.

And to Salamanderhead for the extra info.

I wasn't sure what sort of setup was best for a spiderling, as I've seen some kept in sparse containers, so I wasn't sure if the substrate and other decor would damage their abdomen or anything like that.

At what size do you usually release them into their permanent habitat?

Thanks.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Salamanderhead (Sep 4, 2010)

The main thing you should stay away from is sand.  Peat moss is a good cheap substrate.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Sep 4, 2010)

flyguycolorado said:


> mcluskyisms- just one thing, how do I find/make that water dish. thanks


I bought mine from TheSpidershop.com although I dont think they stock them any longer, they're 3cm width so perfect for grown on slings they're made by a company called NeoTropic I believe.



Hostile said:


> At what size do you usually release them into their permanent habitat?


Just when they are big enough, ie if there enclosure they're in is looking a bit too small then transfer them into something a bit bigger


----------



## Hostile (Sep 4, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> Just when they are big enough, ie if there enclosure they're in is looking a bit too small then transfer them into something a bit bigger


I've read that they generally won't make use of the space if you put them in a large enclosure, but would I be right in saying that main reason for keeping them in cosy environments is because they also get stressed in an oversized enclosure?


----------



## mcluskyisms (Sep 4, 2010)

Hostile said:


> I've read that they generally won't make use of the space if you put them in a large enclosure, but would I be right in saying that main reason for keeping them in cosy environments is because they also get stressed in an oversized enclosure?


That's true with lots of tarantulas in particular terrestrials although I find _Avicularia_ and other arboreals prefer a bit more room in general IMO obviously you wouldn't put them in something massive when they are really small but they need a vertically inclined setup so they can have a good climb about and nine times out of ten you will find they make there web hide at the top of the enclosure


----------

